# (Resolved) MS DOS how to break out of a batch program



## I am Anji (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey I've got a DOS exersise for home work and i need to know how to break out of a Batch program can anyone help i'm sure it's a key thing


----------



## I am Anji (Nov 7, 2002)

Never mind ctrl+c i got it


----------

